# Cuteness overdose time - reptiles can be cute too



## kingofnobbys (Dec 19, 2015)

First photos of our early Xmas present , took delivery today 
1st diner time with us, diner at 8pm





boy : only ate 2 small crickets , but really loved being handfed bits of buk choi green by my wife. He's a livewire , all he wants to climb all over the place and stayed awake until the lights turned off 9:30pm .




girl : slammed 4 -5 small crickets , the wants out , put my hand near and she climbed straight on and made herself comfy, 5 minutes and she in the land of zzzz.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 19, 2015)

Any animal can be cute


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 20, 2015)

Daaaaaww! Are they pygmies or centrals?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 20, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Daaaaaww! Are they pygmies or centrals?


 Centrals , both siblings.

The girl is 13.9g , the boy is 11.0g, which are very good sizes for 5 week olds. (Rex and Puff when we brought them home at 6 week olds were 7g and 8g) I think Irene (the lady we got them from) has done a wonderful job raising them and definitely gave them a good start in life.

Already into the endive, grated carrot and buk choi.

Little boy was fed first this morning , 2 small crickets and then lost interest in the crickets and noticed Wriggles the water skink who was in her bed tub ( and on the coffee table waiting for her morning nurse ) was fascinated by her.
The little girl (think she already pigged out on the salad) showed no interest in the crickets this morning.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 20, 2015)

Cute little duo there. 

Beardies are often rather underrated as simply a gateway or beginner reptile but they have so much character and very rewarding. 

Whenever I eat outside mine join us at the table with a bowl of rocket to nibble on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Dec 20, 2015)

They ARE really cute. Love the names of your lizards thoough (Wriggles, Rex, Puff). Puff reminds me of Puff the Magic Dragon Lol.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 20, 2015)

All our beardies and bluetongues and our water skink have individual personalities , are great characters , all love a snuggle , and IMO all of them are fabulous pets.

- - - Updated - - -



Herpo said:


> They ARE really cute. Love the names of your lizards thoough (Wriggles, Rex, Puff). Puff reminds me of Puff the Magic Dragon Lol.


Bluetongues are George and Mildred (and yes George was hen pecked by Mildred until we separated them at about 9 months old, we got them as 6 month old juveniles).


----------



## cement (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah lizards have much more 'personality' than snakes. They move around a hell of a lot more which makes them more interesting to watch. They are daily feeders so when they're warm they are switched on and a great pet. Did you know that beardy's have venom glands?
Doesn't affect humans but they very rarely bite us anyway plus their venom is only weak.
Just watch that they don't get hungry enough to feed on each other, this girl my son took on had been a bit slow and his sibs ate his foot and tail, but she was a great pet had many eggs, and we enjoyed many moments flicking her roaches out in the sun on the pavers.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 21, 2015)

Together while basking - very cute photo taken yesterday afternoon by my wife. 

(Yes I know they aren't really holding hands or cuddling each other - but they look super-cute together in the photo anyway).


----------



## Herpo (Dec 21, 2015)

Their hands are on eachothers. It's a sign.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jan 11, 2016)

Separated the pair last week, now in separate 100L rearing tubs. Peppa was eating the lion's share of the crickets and veg and Toothless was not growing as fast as she was.
Now Toothless is outgrowing Peppa ! and he's a very much happier little beardie.

Both had their first shed with us in the last week.... forgot how comical and daggy the little hatchlings look when shedding, bit's of skin hanging off all over the place.... and madly scratching and rubbing on everything in site ..... 

Both have also doubled in weight as off this Saturday. 

Love their grated carrot and cut up bok choy greens , and their new favourite insect is silkworms (each is polishing off 2-4 medium silkworms per day as well as their 6-8 medium crickets each).

So far so good.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is another dose of uber-cuteness to help you through your day 

Latest photos of the babies.... growing fast and getting more and more curious and inquisitive.
Peppa at 3 months













Toothless at 3 months


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 27, 2016)

Some candid shots of the spikey kiddies ...







Peppa on dad's tummy 







Peppa "Yum ! silkworms and a side salad .... eh ....what's that flashy thing up there ?"







Toothless " I'm so full ...."


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 28, 2016)

Haha Peppa and Toothless, classic names!

Lol, she does look like a Peppa! I might have to get me a beardie of some sort one day


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 21, 2016)

Here's the latest snap Toothless our little mischievous boy, he's a bit of livewire, but finally very good most the time for me, and sometimes even for my wife (he wants to check out EVERYTHING !!) .
I think this picture taken by my wife while I was handsurfing him before his am cricket feed (he loves handsurfing and being able see new stuff !) captures that mischievous twinkle his eye and his personality shows through really well.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 21, 2016)

Mmmm I like the yellow on these two, it's a shame ACT licensing doesn't allow Central beardies to be kept.


----------

